# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, novembre...



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​ 


*15 septembre*
*20 octobre*
*17 novembre*
*17 décembre*


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
-






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (25 Septembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
-






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
-






- 






- Taho!
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (25 Septembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 






- 






- Taho!
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (28 Septembre 2005)

Super soir de sorti du Beaujo attention la casquette


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 






- 






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Ca tombe le soir de mon retour du sud, je pense que je profiterai d'une autre compagnie que la vôtre cher-e-s tou-te-s


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly 






- 






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
__
6





- 






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## puregeof (13 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- puregeof
__
7





- 






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (19 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- puregeof
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
__
8





- 






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

Peux-tu &#233;diter ton message pour retirer les balises 





> au d&#233;but et &#224; la fin de ton message, que l'on puisse le reciter par la suite ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mouala M'Zlle


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas oublier de faire un cadeau à Malow, elle aura eu 30 ans 4 jours avant . Merci.


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier de faire un cadeau à Malow, elle aura eu 30 ans 4 jours avant . Merci.


C'est qui celle là encore? 








  ​


----------



## AOSTE (21 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier de faire un cadeau à Malow, elle aura eu 30 ans 4 jours avant . Merci.



Avec plaisir Malow, pour moi 40 ans 2J avant 
Vive les scorpions 
C'est bissard à 20 ans je ne pensé pas arrivé 40


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> C'est bissard &#224; 20 ans je ne pens&#233; pas arriv&#233; 40


Ben, avec une phrase comme cela, on peut te dire que t'es pas arriv&#233; intact 



_Ils sont barges ces deux l&#224; de r&#233;pondre a une femme, qui, 
innocemment, vous dit que c'est sont annouff :mouais:
Observez Jahrom qui reste dans le mutisme le plus total :rateau:_​


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir Malow, pour moi 40 ans 2J avant
> Vive les scorpions
> C'est bissard &#224; 20 ans je ne pens&#233; pas arriv&#233; 40



et 30 pour moi  
vive les scorpions 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> _Ils sont barges ces deux l&#224; de r&#233;pondre a une femme qui, innocemment, vous dit que c'est sont annouff :mouais:
> Observez Jahrom qui reste dans le mutisme le plus total :rateau:_​



il cache bien son jeu


----------



## AOSTE (21 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> _Ils sont barges ces deux là de répondre a une femme_​



Pas barge mais galant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- puregeof
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
__
8





- Fab'Fab






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- puregeof
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
__
9





- Fab'Fab






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (28 Octobre 2005)

je cite :" - aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)"

va falloir que j'assure


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- puregeof
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
__
10





- Fab'Fab






- Taho!
- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
ça fera un scorpion de plus, mon anniv aura eu lieu 6 jours plus tôt.


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

Ach ! Les amis quelle katstroof. Je suis appelé à Berlin le 17 novembre et à Vienne le 18.
Je ne pourrai pas être des vôtres  
Mais je m'inscris déjà pour le dîner de Noël :love: 
... et je croise les doigts.
Je penserai à vous.


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
__
9





- Fab'Fab






- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
__
9





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer (Et Aoste si kathy n'est pas là c'est moi qui la remplace ... Demande à TranX.  )






- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je cite :" - aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)"
> 
> va falloir que j'assure




Je fais toujours l'intérim au cas où ...


----------



## ikiki (7 Novembre 2005)

Hum ça fait deux moiis que je suis sur MacG et je viens seulement de découvrir ce fil... :rose: 
Des bouffes organisées tous les mois qu'elle bonne idée. 
mais comment cela se passe t'il, qui est convié, combien de personne?

quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de me rencarder en me faisant un petit topo siouplait?
merci


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

kiki&mimi a dit:
			
		

> Des bouffes organisées tous les mois qu'elle bonne idée.
> mais comment cela se passe t'il, qui est convié, combien de personne?


Les Bouffes Parisiennes, comme toutes les ÆS d'ailleurs, sont à l'image des auberges espagnoles 
On s'y invite et l'on y trouve ce que l'on y apporte 
En général sa bon humeur :rateau: 

Tu repiques la dernière liste en date [Citer], tu retires les [ QUOTE] & [ /QUOTE], tu t'inscris dans l'une des listes et t'as pu qu'à viendre 


nb : vu d'où tu viens, on devrait même pouvoir te trouver un coach


----------



## ikiki (7 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
- kiki&mimi
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer (Et Aoste si kathy n'est pas là c'est moi qui la remplace ... Demande à TranX.  )






- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Du nioub en plus !!!!!

kathy va avoir du boulot !!


----------



## maiwen (7 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
- kiki&mimi
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer (Et Aoste si kathy n'est pas là c'est moi qui la remplace ... Demande à TranX.  )
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

kiki&mimi, vous êtes deux ? Ou bien il n'y auras que kiki ou que mimi ?
_(au pire il y a des genoux-strapontins)_


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Les genoux de qui ? :hein:


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les genoux de qui ? :hein:


Si c'était moi, ce seraient les tiens bien entendu !  :love:


----------



## ikiki (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> kiki&mimi, vous êtes deux ? Ou bien il n'y auras que kiki ou que mimi ?
> _(au pire il y a des genoux-strapontins)_



"kiki&mimi" est bien un pseudo désignant deux personnes (origine = longue histoire :love mais c'est un pseudo employé par moi uniquement (i.e. kiki)...
je viens donc à un! 

d'ailleurs c'est possible de modifier son pseudo ou bien???


----------



## kathy h (7 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste (un petit nouveau pour Kathy h)
- Cillian (présent dès 19h30 )
- TranXarnoss
- kiki&mimi
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer (Et Aoste si kathy n'est pas là c'est moi qui la remplace ... Demande à TranX.  )
- Kathy h ( et si aucun de nous deux n'est là ? ) 
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était moi, ce seraient les tiens bien entendu !  :love:


N'énonçons pas les évidences ..  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Ah non kathy !!!   

Tu viens ou c'est moi qui te ramène de force !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

kiki&mimi a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs c'est possible de modifier son pseudo ou bien???


-> MP benjamin


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

T'as modifié mon message pourquoi ma poule ?


----------



## ikiki (7 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> -> MP benjamin


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as modifié mon message pourquoi ma poule ?


parce que c'était pas clair avec la liste au milieu, mais je me suis peut-être trompé...


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> kiki&mimi, vous êtes deux ? Ou bien il n'y auras que kiki ou que mimi ?
> _(au pire il y a des genoux-strapontins)_


Elle n'a pas tort 


			
				kiki&mimi a dit:
			
		

> - kiki&mimi
> __
> 10


Le décompte [10] n'est pas là pour apprendre à compter [quoi que ! Kathy ] mais pour le restaurateur :rateau:


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

> Les genoux de qui ? :hein:




Non non je n'ai pas parlé de toi !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non non je n'ai pas parlé de toi !




Oui qui alors ? 

On veut des noms !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> -> MP benjamin





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as modifié mon message pourquoi ma poule ?



MP ne signifie pas "ma poule"


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est plus clair comme ça !


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

Bon... Passons aux choses sérieuses...
Il y aura du vulcania ???


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

Bon pour lumai pas besoin de menu ... Ca sera vulcania en entrée, vulcania en plat et vulcania en dessert !


----------



## maiwen (8 Novembre 2005)

moi je viens juste pour le vulcania


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Je vais la décorer aux fraises cette Vulcania


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- kiki&mimi
__
9





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vais la décorer aux fraises cette Vulcania




C'est quoi la Vulcania, pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là aux fois précédentes?


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la Vulcania, pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là aux fois précédentes?


Hummm


			
				Carte a dit:
			
		

> Vulcania, moelleux au chocolat au c½ur fondant et son sorbet artisanal


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Carte
> Vulcania, moelleux au chocolat au c½ur fondant et son sorbet artisanal



La vache...
:love: :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (8 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
__
9





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Non dé diou :affraid:
Je sais pas si je dois :mouais:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Arrfff©
J'hésite :hosto:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Frédérique nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Frédérique nous propose​



pour moi ce sera:


tarte
mijoté
vulcania


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens juste pour le vulcania



N'oublie pas qu'il y a une photo à faire si une certaine personne ne fait pas son arlésienne (hein Kathy ? ) ...


----------



## valoriel (8 Novembre 2005)

et pour, moi, c'est tout vu également 






Assiette de saucisse sèche et jambon d'Auvergne

La Truffade au jambon du Pays (Gratiné de pommes de terre, tôme fraîche de Cantal et petite crème douce) et son jambon de Pays

Vulcania, moelleux au chocolat au c½ur fondant et son sorbet artisanal


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Frédérique nous propose​



T'aurais pas dû... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La vache...
> :love: :rateau:


Oui... Comme tu dis...  :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki
- Lumai
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (8 Novembre 2005)

*C'est tout vu :

- Tarte
- Truffade
- Vulcania*


----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *C'est tout vu :
> 
> - Tarte
> - Truffade
> - Vulcania*



Vous me mettez un petit morceau de Vulcania de côté ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Vous me mettez un petit morceau de Vulcania de côté ?



c'est à négocier avec lumai  

_mais c'est pas gagné  :rateau: _​


----------



## valoriel (9 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Vous me mettez un petit morceau de Vulcania de côté ?




comme dirais l'autre: "faut pas rêver" :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (9 Novembre 2005)

mais vraiment sérieusement :rose: c'est possible de venir juste pour le dessert ? :rose:


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais vraiment sérieusement :rose: c'est possible de venir juste pour le dessert ? :rose:


Avec un mot des parents et un certificat médical, oui  



Ceci étant dit, je serai en retard à la Bouffe, il m'est tombé dessus un impératif :mouais: :modo:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais vraiment sérieusement :rose: c'est possible de venir juste pour le dessert ? :rose:



Oui mais que si Kathy vient ... Y a toujours cette photo à faire ...


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, je serai en retard à la Bouffe, il m'est tombé dessus un impératif :mouais: :modo:


Toujours mieux qu'un subjonctif ! 

C'est possible d'avoir une part de gateau par la poste ?


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'avoir une part de gateau par la poste ?


Tu rêves Herbert


----------



## lumai (9 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'avoir une part de gateau par la poste ?



Je te le raconterai


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves Herbert


Et toi la matelas ? 

Ah, c'est pas celle-là ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je te le raconterai



   Je te vois déjà lui raconter avec tous les détails  .... C'est pas bien !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je te le raconterai



et, connaissant ta conscience professionnelle, tu l'auras bouffée avant  

t'auras bien raison


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et, connaissant ta conscience professionnelle, tu l'auras bouffée avant
> 
> t'auras bien raison



Non mais elle ne le raconte que pour lui faire envie ... Elle tape là où ça fait mal !


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

dès qu'on parle de chocolat... 

comme le rhum avec certain(e)s...


----------



## Cillian (9 Novembre 2005)

Du chocolat ? Où ça ?

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Balooners (11 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
11





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer 
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
11





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (15 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Kathy h 
- maiwen
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h 
- maiwen
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2005)

Nan mais ça va pas tous les deux d'annuler comme ça ?!?


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h 
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

1, 2 et 3 :mouais:
Bizarre, bizarre :modo:


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

deux garçons, une fille, trois possibilités !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> deux garçons, une fille, trois possibilités !  :love:


 on le saura


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2005)

Ça va en faire qui vont passer à côté d'un vulcania


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça va en faire qui vont passer à côté d'un vulcania


raison de plus pour m'en mettre de côté ! 
je monte bientôt à Paris


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h ( oui je sais , on ne me voit plus et on ne m'entend plus, je croule sous le travail et puis...  j'ai un nouvel amant .....pffff ) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Du chocolat ? Où ça ?
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




surement dans tes poches ......si tu as pas deja tout avalé !!!!!!   


requete :
 si un parisien decide de me rendre visite , pas de fleurs svp , mais une vulcania ....merciiiii


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ( oui je sais , on ne me voit plus et on ne m'entend plus, je croule sous le travail et puis...  j'ai un nouvel amant .....pffff )


Mouarfff...
T'es encore allé te balader à la SPA


----------



## Freelancer (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un nouvel amant .....pffff )



L'abbé Pierre a encore frappé :afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

finalement je viendrai et avec un copain ( mais pas mon amant , faut pas déconner )

Golf : tu le connais c'est gérard , c'est un des avocats qui partage les mêmes locaux que moi, tu l'as vu au salon, je l'ajoute sur la liste.
Il va sans doute s'inscrire ici car il vient de recevoir son iMac g5


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
- Kathy h
- Gérard ( un nouveau ) 
__
10





- Fab'Fab
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> T'es encore allé te balader à la SPA




Sale bête ce Golf


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> finalement je viendrai et avec un copain ( mais pas mon amant , faut pas déconner )



t'as peur que je te pique ton amant ?  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as peur que je pique ton amant ?  :mouais:


non, toi ça va!! t'es souvent bien rasé... 

par contre, le golfounet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non, toi ça va!! t'es souvent bien rasé...
> 
> par contre, le golfounet



il est allé chez le coiffeur hier...   

anguille sous roche ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (16 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki [ex kiki&mimi]
- Lumai
- Balooners
- Kathy h
- Gérard ( un nouveau ) 
__
*12 ! *





- Fab'Fab
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )
- Grug2 (dépend des flammes que fera ma CB demain)





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon laisse là au fond de ta poche jusqu'au soir ta CB ! Tu seras parfait en 13ème !


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as peur que je te pique ton amant ?  :mouais:



de toute manière je ne suis pas jalouse, au contraire je suis très " partageuse"  

bon je réalise qu'on ne sera pas nombreux , c'est main,  Edit : c'est " malin " et non c'est " main"


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de toute manière je ne suis pas jalouse, au contraire je suis très " partageuse"
> 
> bon je réalise qu'on ne sera pas nombreux , c'est main,  Edit : c'est " malin " et non c'est " main"




12 c'est pas mal !


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf : tu le connais c'est gérard...


Ahhh...
Bien le bavard  le Gérard, pardon :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh...
> Bien le bavard  le Gérard, pardon :rateau:


c'est pas "bien le bonjour" normalement ?  :mouais:


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2005)

Toi, t'es pas là alors t'as pas droit au chapitre


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es pas là alors t'as pas droit au chapitre


d'façon c'est limite si je suis pas consignée , interdiction de sortir de ma chambre après 19h30 ... alors  :hein:


----------



## ikiki (16 Novembre 2005)

'soir...
dites, c'est ma première fois (... :rose: ...), alors on met tous une casquette vert pomme comme signe de coalition et on se retrouve devant le resto???


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'façon c'est limite si je suis pas consignée , interdiction de sortir de ma chambre après 19h30 ... alors  :hein:


pourtant, l'ordi il est pas dans ta chambre?


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> dites, c'est ma première fois (... :rose: ...), alors on met tous une casquette vert pomme comme signe de coalition et on se retrouve devant le resto???


pas devant... dedans   :rateau:

t'inquiètes pas, vu le nombre (12) tu pourras pas nous louper!   

je partirais peut-être de vanves, alors si tu veux qu'on y aille ensemble ---> MP 










_... et puis j'aurais jamais pensé mettre une casquette la première fois   _​


----------



## kathy h (16 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 12 c'est pas mal !




pour une fois que je viens tu ne sera pas là.... quel dommage


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir...
> dites, c'est ma première fois (... :rose: ...), alors on met tous une casquette vert pomme comme signe de coalition et on se retrouve devant le resto???


tu entres dans le resto et tu suis les bruits et les rires ( sauf si tu arrives trop à l'heure ... là ... faut pas déconner non plus  )


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que je viens tu ne sera pas là.... quel dommage




Et oui ! Pas de photo de la cuillère cette fois !


----------



## Balooners (16 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas si j'arriverais à l'heure mais ce que je sais c'est que j'arriverai direct du boulot.


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ...alors on met tous une casquette vert pomme comme signe de coalition


Bah, si tu veux passer pour un "original" :rateau: [pour pas dire autre chose ]



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> on se retrouve devant le resto???


Tu risques d'attendre un bail


----------



## ikiki (16 Novembre 2005)

Reçu.


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si j'arriverais à l'heure mais ce que je sais c'est que j'arriverai direct du boulot.


De toute façon, je serai en retard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si j'arriverais à l'heure mais ce que je sais c'est que j'arriverai direct du boulot.





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je serai en retard



ces jeunes: incapables d'être à l'heure


----------



## kathy h (17 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir...
> dites, c'est ma première fois (... :rose: ...), alors on met tous une casquette vert pomme comme signe de coalition et on se retrouve devant le resto???



un nouveau! le pauvre qu'est ce qu'il va prendre.. avec toutes ces vieilles dames ( enfin une seule suffit )  qui aiment toucher de la chaire fraiche 
    

venez à moi les nouveaux .... 

je plaisante je suis sage comme une image :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (17 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je plaisante je suis sage comme une image :rateau: :rateau:



C'est pas ce que m'a dit Gérard  
:casse:


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je plaisante je suis sage comme une image :rateau: :rateau:


Mauvaise foi en 8 mots et 2 smileys  
Tic tac
Tic tac
Tic tac 
:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ces jeunes: incapables d'être à l'heure


Je serais en retard... D'environ un mois !


----------



## kathy h (17 Novembre 2005)

Vraiment désolée, je ne peux pas venir : empêchement de dernière minute, la personne qui s'occupe de mes chevaux, chiens et chats ne viendra pas ce soir, donc je suis obligée de rentrer ches moi "dar da"r après le boulot


----------



## kathy h (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki
- Lumai
- Balooners
__
12





- Fab'Fab
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )
- Grug2 (dépend des flammes que fera ma CB demain)





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h ( oui je sais je suis impardonnable ..) 
- Gérard ( un nouveau )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki 
- Lumai
- Balooners
- macinside (je saurai à la dernière minutes si je viens  )
__
11





- Fab'Fab
- Grug2 





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Gérard


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (17 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un nouveau! le pauvre qu'est ce qu'il va prendre.. avec toutes ces vieilles dames ( enfin une seule suffit )  qui aiment toucher de la chaire fraiche
> 
> venez à moi les nouveaux ....



de toute façon le penchant très prononcé des nioubs pour la gérontophilie est plus que connu...  :rateau:  

tu ne viens pas?! quel dommage... :love:


----------



## AOSTE (17 Novembre 2005)

Je vais enfin rencontrer la grande Kathy-H


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je vais enfin rencontrer la grande Kathy-H




Grande, pas tant que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je vais enfin rencontrer la grande Kathy-H





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment désolée, je ne peux pas venir : empêchement de dernière minute, la personne qui s'occupe de mes chevaux, chiens et chats ne viendra pas ce soir, donc je suis obligée de rentrer ches moi "dar da"r après le boulot



c'est mal barré...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki 
- Lumai
- Balooners
- macinside 
__
13






- Grug2 





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Gérard
- Fab'Fab (mais je fais des poutous à tout le monde!)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki 
- Lumai
- Balooners
- macinside 
__
*11*






- Grug2 





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Gérard
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je vais enfin rencontrer la grande Kathy-H


Mouarfff...
Y'en a qui savent lire, c'est un plaisir :hosto:


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Y'en a qui savent lire, c'est un plaisir :hosto:


Et d'autres qui savent compter


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autres qui savent compter


  on ne citera personne !
Il y en a aussi sur qui on peut compter ! :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Novembre 2005)

Alors Quetzalk ??


----------



## quetzalk (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki 
- Lumai
- Balooners
- macinside
- quetzalk (oui bon ben la dernière fois je m'étais inscrit un mois avant et je suis pas venu alors... ) 
__
*12*






- Grug2 





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Gérard
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Novembre 2005)

*17 novembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*[/SIZE]​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- valoriel 
- aoste
- Cillian
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki 
- Lumai
- Balooners
- macinside
- quetzalk (oui bon ben la dernière fois je m'étais inscrit un mois avant et je suis pas venu alors... ) 
- Hippocampe rose: )
__
*13*






- Grug2 





- Taho!
- Teo
- puregeof
- Freelancer
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Gérard
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Novembre 2005)

@ Quetzalk: ta boite à MP est pleine, je ne peux pas te répondre...


----------



## puregeof (17 Novembre 2005)

J'aurais aimé être avec vous ce soir.
Voir la pièce jointe 7240

Alors elle était bien cette soirée ?
@+


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Novembre 2005)

1er rentré !

Très bonne soirée, gros succès pour la truffade au jambon de pays. 
Ravi d'avoir revu d'éminent(e)s membres de MacGé et d'avoir découvert de nouveaux visages que Kathy, Stargazer et Maiwen connaîtront à leur tour dès qu'ils daigneront cesser de nous snober... (le vulcania était paraît-il particulièrement réussi ce soir... )


Vivement le mois prochain, d'autant que nous allons voyager vers des contrées plus exotiques que le cantal, mais nous nous régalerons aussi d'après les testeurs ...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2005)

[mode fin de stress on] Fort sympathique soirée.  
Et de retour chez moi, j'ai retrouvé ma connexion à Internet. :love: 
Je vais aller poster chez les users de la nuit tout-à-l'heure comme d'habitude, et je pourrai aussi aller faire un tour sur le Wiki MacG! :love: [mode fin de stress off]


Au plaisir de revoir les nouveaux venus une prochaine fois!...  
De même pour les têtes déjà connues!...


----------



## ikiki (18 Novembre 2005)

Rentré aussi!

Oui très bonne soirée pour une première :love: 
Et le vulcania excellent!!!







Boarf, c'est vrai que la qualité de l'APN de mon portable est plutot pourrie...:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

ça ma fait plaisir de rencontrer p'tit kiki  et hippocampe :love:

et puis le vulcania ... toujours aussi bon


----------



## ikiki (18 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> p'tit kiki


  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Home sweet home...

Une soirée bien sympa! :love:

Aller, le petit cheval va pas tarder à aller à l'écurie.  

A+


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

Bien qu'arrivé le dernier, très content de découvrir de nouvelles têtes 

Mouala, paquets déposés, bien rentré


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouala, paquets déposés, bien rentré



un paquet te remercie  

sur la table    

autour de la table    

sous la table: mes pieds, bande de :rose: :afraid:


----------



## quetzalk (18 Novembre 2005)

Coucou les couche-tard  ...
y en a qui ont à se lever tôt... :rateau: 
si quelqu'un sait comment dévisser la casquette en fonte qui pèse sur mes paupières ?   :mouais: 

bah en tous cas très bonne soirée avec vous !


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Bon, Star, comme prévu, tu me ramène ma part de Vulciania demain ? 

Tu n'as pas oublié j'espère !  :afraid:


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Star, comme prévu, tu me ramène ma part de Vulciania demain ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas oublié j'espère !  :afraid:


mais chuuuuuuuuuuuut :afraid: il était pas là ! :hein:


----------



## Malow (18 Novembre 2005)

J'espère qu'on aura des photos ce soir !


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Star, comme prévu, tu me ramène ma part de Vulciania demain ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas oublié j'espère !  :afraid:


Houlalaaaa ! Mais t'as rien suivi toi ! 
Pas l'ombre d'une miette de parcelle de vulcania pour Stargazer hier soir...


----------



## Cillian (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Star, comme prévu, tu me ramène ma part de Vulciania demain ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas oublié j'espère !  :afraid:



J' ai essayé de faire un effort pour en demmander un de plus, 
mais la glace, d'ici demain, aurai trop fondue, 
et la chocolat était trop fondant pour que j'en laisse une miette.


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlalaaaa ! Mais t'as rien suivi toi !
> Pas l'ombre d'une miette de parcelle de vulcania pour Stargazer hier soir...


Pas non plus l'ombre une molécule du Stargazer :mouais:


----------



## AOSTE (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


Et bien j?ai passé une soirée très sympathique
Le Vulciania SUPER 

Le clignement de paupières craquant :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Novembre 2005)

je suis dégoutée de n'avoir pas pu venir, j'espère au moins que je vous ai manqué... un petit peu les jeunes ( et les moins jeunes)


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis dégoutée de n'avoir pas pu venir, j'espère au moins que je vous ai manqué... un petit peu les jeunes ( et les moins jeunes)




Bien sûr que tu nous a manqué, et là je parle au nom des jeunes of course...  

Y'en a des qui feraient mieux de s'arranger pour rattraper le coup le mois prochain !
C'était ma première bouffe sans Stargazer et Maiwen, j'étais tout déboussolé...  heureusement qu'il y avait quand même des tronches amies, comme dit l'autre.


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> C'était ma première bouffe sans Stargazer et Maiwen, j'étais tout déboussolé...


pov ti nounou (©) ... dur dur de perdre tous ses repères comme ça  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> C'était ma première bouffe sans Stargazer et Maiwen, j'étais tout déboussolé...




Et ouais ça fait ça quand les stars ne sont pas là !   :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (18 Novembre 2005)

Ho les chevilles


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2005)

Non ça va ... je peux encore sortir de la pièce sans trop de difficultés !


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais ça fait ça quand les stars ne sont pas là !   :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


l'important, c'est d'y croire


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2005)

T'inquiète pas pour ça mon petit !


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2005)

il y a maiwen qui me fait dire qu'elle voudrai bien voir une photo de Hippocampe


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

ben non, je n'étais pas là, mais j'aurais bien goûté le Vulcania...


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben non, je n'étais pas là, mais j'aurais bien goûté le Vulcania...


en janvier


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a maiwen qui me fait dire qu'elle voudrai bien voir une photo de Hippocampe


ah!! toi aussi


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en janvier


là tu me tentes petit papillon !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a maiwen qui me fait dire qu'elle voudrai bien voir une photo de Hippocampe



c'est curieux: je crois me souvenir qu'à ma droite il y avait un argentique qui n'a pas chomé...


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

La nano galerie du ChantAirelle de novembre 2005
Pas terrible les photos mais c'est mieux que rien :rose:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Bouffe de novembre, la galerie :

Nano galerie du ChantAirelle

Bouffe d'octobre, la galerie :

Les photos de l'Alsaco


L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :

La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005 
AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :

Les photos du ChantAirelle


Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## Stargazer (21 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La nano galerie du ChantAirelle de novembre 2005
> Pas terrible les photos mais c'est mieux que rien :rose:




C'est surtout très flou !


----------



## quetzalk (21 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout très flou !



c'est pris avec un téléphone argentique ou un téléphone numérique ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

et c'est qui la jolie fille de la photo DSCN0691 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est qui la jolie fille de la photo DSCN0691 ?




tiens, toi tu as pas regardé ce qu'il ont bouffé !!!!!


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est qui la jolie fille de la photo DSCN0691 ?


Tiens, un cheveu dans la soupe 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout très flou !


Ben oui, t'étais pas là :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Bouffe de novembre, la galerie :

Nano galerie du ChantAirelle

Bouffe d'octobre, la galerie :

Les photos de l'Alsaco


L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :

La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005 
AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :

Les photos du ChantAirelle


Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------

